# Hi



## wnykarateboy (Dec 15, 2006)

Hey, my name is Kevin.  I just turned 16 i have been taking classes in isshinryu karate at the western new york karate center since janurary 1999, and currently have my first degree black belt in isshinryu so other than that just wanted to say hi


----------



## Kacey (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2006)

Welcome and we have alot of knowledgable people here.


----------



## exile (Dec 15, 2006)

Greetings, Kevin, and welcome to MT. It's good to have you with us, and you'll find a very active and knowledgable Karate crowd here. I'm looking forward to your posts!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello and welcome.

AoG


----------



## Dave Leverich (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to the place Kevin, I beat you by a few days and I already feel at home.


----------



## MJS (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome! 

Mike


----------



## stickarts (Dec 16, 2006)

welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Greetings Kevin and Welcome to MT..Studied Shorin-Ryu in my youth..I think you'll like it here...


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## bydand (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcom to Martial Talk.  Great to hear of someone your age dedicated to the arts.  Look forward to more of your posts.


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 16, 2006)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## stone_dragone (Dec 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Mariachi Joe (Dec 19, 2006)

Hi and welcome to Martial talk


----------



## Brother John (Feb 14, 2007)

wnykarateboy said:


> Hey, my name is Kevin.  I just turned 16 i have been taking classes in isshinryu karate at the western new york karate center since janurary 1999, and currently have my first degree black belt in isshinryu so other than that just wanted to say hi



KEVIN!!
WELCOME !    Glad you are here.
Isshin Ryu Karate-do is a Very interesting system! There are lots of karateka and other martial artists here with a great deal of experience. Goooood place for bringing all manner of questions up!
Enjoy...


Your Brother
John


----------



## 14 Kempo (Feb 14, 2007)

Hello Kevin, hope you enjoy your time on MT! ... Welcome!


----------



## Tames D (Feb 14, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## setboy (Feb 15, 2007)

Good to see more isshinryu here


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Kevin! Com'on in, the water's fine


----------



## JBrainard (Feb 16, 2007)

Ave and congrats on the first Dan.


----------



## kuntawguro (Feb 16, 2007)

c'mon in and make yourself at home, just leave a chocolate bar for the doorman


----------



## kidswarrior (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome to MT!


----------

